# Leveling a cool season lawn



## Guest (May 11, 2018)

Can you level a cool season lawn like you can a warm season lawn with using masonry sand ?
I've got some low spots I need to fill at some point.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes. Look at Connor ward videos. You just can't be as aggressive.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

^^^ what he said. Masons sand or top dressing sand that courses use.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2018)

Ok thank you. I'm leveling tttf could I do say 1/2" each time, sorry for the weird question but kbg spreads and tttf doesn't so it leaves me wondering if it will adjust to the sand depth


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I can not say for sure because I have KBG. usually 1/4 is about as much as you can go. I would try it and see what happens. You may have to put some seed down after. Use a push broom to work sand down in to the low spot while exposing the blades. No grass blade showing = dead grass.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> I can not say for sure because I have KBG. usually 1/4 is about as much as you can go. I would try it and see what happens. You may have to put some seed down after. Use a push broom to work sand down in to the low spot while exposing the blades. No grass blade showing = dead grass.


Gotcha thanks for that. I've got several sections to try so I will get to it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I've thought about using sand to fill in low spots but mine are too deep.


----------



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

I plan to level my yard as well but am waiting till I get better control of the weeds. I'm interested to read the responses on this thread. Would it be okay to mix play sand along with topsoil for leveling? Does it matter the HOC when leveling?


----------



## rrmiller32 (Feb 20, 2018)

I just leveled my PRG last week. There were a few things I found out along the way and mid project. First, the longer your grass is the harder it will be to get the sand down into the canopy. The sand will just cover over the floppy long blades and you almost have to bring those blades back up by hand. Working the sand with a broom or rake doesn't work. 
Wet sand does not want to fall into the canopy, it want's to clump and smother the grass. I would recommend spreading the sand across the entire area via @lawntips method, Wheel barrow and throw with shovel. While the sand is a fairly thin layer sitting on the lawn it will dry quickly, and then you can hit it with the leveling rake. This will get a good amount of the sand into the canopy, the remainder you will have to work in with either a broom, back of metal rake, or foot, Rake worked best for me. I'm still finding spots that I need to work the sand down. you can check my post with some pictures of the project. It's a lot of work, and I questioned myself a few times if it was worth it but trust the process.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2643&p=53179&hilit=going+low+with#p53179


----------



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm in MA with KBG/PRG mix. I have a weird long divot about 15 ft long and 2 ft wide. Likely due to a large tree root.

I can confirm the advice. Over two apps now, I have been slowly filling it with mason sand. The push broom and hand method seems to work in the right situation.

Where I went easy and patient (1/4" sand at most)the first time, the grass survived and is thriving.

Where I went heavy, probably 1/4-1/2", grass smothered and is officially gone.

My plan going forward: accept it will take a few more apps. I have seed, so I mix it with the sand for the hell of it, and go extremely light. It's a sprint...


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

rrmiller32 said:


> ... I questioned myself a few times if it was worth it but trust the process.


Is it worth it? Don't kid yourself. Of course it's worth it.

When has any good thing in life not been a ton of work?


----------



## rrmiller32 (Feb 20, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> rrmiller32 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I questioned myself a few times if it was worth it but trust the process.
> ...


There was this one time in Vegas.......... lol
It's definitely worth it, you just question yourself sometimes in the middle of a long day. Unfortunately I still have yet to truly see the fruits of my labor.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Just like golf courses, I keep a 30 gallon can full of fine top dress sand after my spring sand top dress. Anytime I pull a chunk of Poa I drop a cup full of sand and seed or any small low spots. Treats it like a 8 iron divot. The PR is filled in 2 weeks later. Good luck. But my favorite is fine topdress sand.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Buying dry sand can cost a lot more money but saves a lot more time.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

So when I go to Lowe's what sand am I looking for?
There is about 4 different options. I'm just guessing the finer option the better?


----------



## NikeFace (Feb 14, 2018)

Maybe wait for someone more expert.... However, I was using bags of Dry Masons Sand. Both big box stores sell it.

Again, maybe someone else will confirm. Something about bleached vs bonbleached (I think) but I don't remember the details...


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

I personally go to my local sand and gravel company and buy a yard. But where I am only 1 place sells fine top dress sand. Everyone else sells play box which is quite a bit more on the corse side. It's most likely just what your prefer. Sir will all work just depends on HOC as well.


----------



## rrmiller32 (Feb 20, 2018)

Masons sand here. Worked well. $48 a yard at the local sand/gravel place. No way would I grab individual bags of that unless I was spot leveling


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Try to source your sand from a gravel pit or excavation outfit. Any sand will work. I buy sand screened to 2mm. You just do not want pebbles basically bigger then 2mm.

Do not get individual bags. WA is too expensive that way.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm doing my leveling now. I bought about 3.5 tons for my lawn. Spread it the other day, and been going over it multiple times with my level rake, drag mat, as well as using a broom to work it in. Slowly working in over the days, almost complete. I got my mason sand locally from a aggregate company, and I paid $14.50 a ton for mason sand. So far so good, will have some more information once it has all worked it's way into the soil.


----------

